# Shark Fishing (need advice on equipment)



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am looking to go surfcasting for Sharks on the NC coast and need help. I am trying to find a good rod and reel combo for about 4-5 hundred dollars. I would like this rod and reel to be able to cast a considerable length and hold a good amount of heavy line. 

Any suggestions would be greatley appreciated. Thankyou
:fishing:


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

How about an HDX (8nbait and beyond) and a Penn 545 knobby? These two items are listed for sale in the market place by current members here and well within your $range. With the above listed combo, your ability is the limit to your casting long, long distance. I have heard good feedback about the drag on the penn 535/545 and good line capacity for the reels.

My longest cast with 6oz with 30lb mono line using the HDX and daiwa emblem pro about 120yds on the football field.

I hope others can chime in on their favorited combos for surf/shark fishing.


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

*ROD*
OM12 Heavy from Bass Pro = $149 (just increased price). 
I just got my Heavy so I haven't gotten anything on it but I know a lot of people who have them and have caught rather large sharks on them...plenty of power and casting ability (as long as you are throwing enough weight to load it)

*REEL*
Daiwa Saltist 50 = $149-$189 (depends if you catch it on sale). There will certainly be a flux of people recommending the Penn's and they are great too! I like daiwas. The SHA's aren't too bad either...I like my 50 SHA.

For $300-$350 you should be able to have a pretty sweet set-up.

These prices are new...could probably find them cheaper...maybe even here on the site...but you can't have mine 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I like the Saltist 50, but I'd go with the OM Cape Point 12 if you can find it. One was in the marketplace for $85 just recently.

Evan


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have heard a couple of people say they like the cape points. Do you know if BPS discontinued the casting version of the rod? I found the spinner on their site but couldn't find the casting rod when I was looking a few weeks ago. 

Either way, this site would probably be the better place to look for one (if you have time to wait) anyway.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*No more CP Casting*



berryc516 said:


> I have heard a couple of people say they like the cape points. Do you know if BPS discontinued the casting version of the rod? I found the spinner on their site but couldn't find the casting rod when I was looking a few weeks ago.
> 
> Either way, this site would probably be the better place to look for one (if you have time to wait) anyway.


BPS stopped making the Cape Point casting last year I believe. I have one and relly like the rod.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Bass Pro stopped producing them several years ago, and the last time I saw a casting CP in the MB store was Oct. 2006.

It's a pity. The rod is evidently built on the same blank as the OM 12' Heavy, but there is a completely different feel and action to it. I put X-Flock shrink tubing on the butt to give it grip and protection from rod holders.

Like I said, there was one on the marketplace for $85 last week.

Evan


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

The OM heavy rod is a beast, I have 2 of them. I've thrown 14 ounces of just lead with it and a 525 mag before (messing around on the pier at night). The rod could have thrown more.

I don't think I could have though.


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't start with a baitcaster, start with large spinning reels. 

Buy a Breakaway HDX 13ft surf rod:

http://breakawayusa.com/shop/rods.htm

Buy a Fin-Nor Offshore OS9500 spinning reel and spool it straight with 65lb Power Pro.

I have this set-up and it has worked for me landing shark up to 8ft.


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

I got lucky last Friday and found a Breakaway HDX for $114.99










And a couple weeks before found this a Penn 555GS MAG on ebay for $109.

























A combo as this one or similar will fulfill your needs of being able to cast a long way and hold plenty of line.

I won two other 555s and three OM 12 foot rods inclusing a spinning and a casting cape point. They are all excellent rods. As mentioned before the Daiwa SHA 40 or 50 would be good reels. Of course yo can always kick it up a notch and get a Saltist, Saltiga or AVET. The largest reel I would put on a 12 foot rod is a Penn 4/0 anything larger than that and you will be sacrificing a lot of distance. Many people like the Daiwa's, I have always preferred Penn. I can put 500 yards of Power Pro and an 80 lb shockleader and it easily handles medium sharks.


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey all. Thanks for the replies. I have realized that I'm probably going to build two different setups. One rig for distance.... and one specifically for Sharks. I will be taking some surfcasting classes with Carolina Cast Pro whenever I can get a hold of them and set something up. I realize that the cast is truly an art. I want to get a feel for the equipment and then make a decision. I have a great start with all of your suggestions and truly appreciate them. I am leaning toward the Breakaway and a Penn reel for the surfcasting rod ///// On the flipside I am going to get a 6/0 penn 114hlw that I will manually place bait for Shark fishing. Thanks again for all the great advice.


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Try looking into some avets th lx for casting for sharks and the hx for placing my 2 cynts


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*Avets!!!*



treydunn48 said:


> Try looking into some avets th lx for casting for sharks and the hx for placing my 2 cynts


Yes, I throw Avets and shark fish. The drag power is outstanding on the MXL series. Check into them. 

As the rod goes, a 12' Tica will be excellent for the money and for the fishing.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*Avets!!!*



treydunn48 said:


> Try looking into some avets th lx for casting for sharks and the hx for placing my 2 cynts


 Yes, I throw Avets and shark fish. The drag power is outstanding on the MXL series. Check into them. 

As the rod goes, a 12' Tica will be excellent for the money and for the fishing.It should run you about $264.99 for the reel(since them increased prices) and $100 or so for the rod. Good Luck!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I remember the 14 ounces of lead on the pier. That rod is a tank, a real beast, and it could definitely have thrown more!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

*This is what you need!!!!*

You NEED a heavy rod. The OM12 is great, cant beat it for the price. For the reel a daiwa 40-50 or a penn 555 is hard to beat. I have a Saltist 40 and a 555 penn. Both have 500-600yds of 50# power pro(IF YOU USE POWER PRO YOU HAVE TO WIND IT ON TIGHT!!!!)topped with 90yds of 40# mono with a loop to loop connection. Either a 80 or 100# shock leader is good then tie on whatever rig you choose. I use 300# mono, 400# crimps with a little single strand crimped in to prevent being bitten off. Sharks are wire shy, if you use it hide it best you can. We have caught hammerheads 83-87" at the FORK on casted baits. You dont need to cast far, 50yds is PLENTY. Fish the right time of year(water temps), use the right bait and size, and you will be very successful with this combo. If you paddle baits, dont take them more than 150-175yds off the beach you will be wasting your time. Good LUCK!!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I often fish a wide 4/0 Senator (113HLW) on a 12 foot Ocean Master Heavy. It works really well and can be casted quite respectable distances. This is a big reel, but is not so tall that you cannot get your thumb down on it. 50 to 100 yards with bait and weight is easily obtained with this rig and it is large enough to deal with most sharks you will meet up with in the surf. I know there are "the unstopables ", but they are mighty rare. This thing will handle fish up to 9 or 10 feet most of the time. 

Bill:fishing:


----------

